# Small vs Medium Smith Maze



## skating101 (Feb 10, 2014)

Im looking to purchase a Smith Maze helmet however my circumference is 55.5cm which is right at the bottom of the medium size (55 - 59cm)

Any owners of the Smith Maze have any advice on how does the medium fit

It doesnt have an adjustment mechanism so im wondering is the medium too large

Also my girlfriend is looking to purchase the Smith Allure and her circumference is 54.5 which is right at the top of the small size (51 - 55cm) 

Any owners of the Smith Allure have any advice on how does the small fit


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

In my opinion, heads are kind of like feet. Everyone's head is different. Go try those lids on. Its the only way to guarantee that you'll get the right fit. Do you wear a beanie under the helmet? Another thing to consider.

If you're not near a retail store that sells them buy two sizes online, and return the one that doesn't fit well. Backcountry.com my friend.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sheepstealer said:


> *In my opinion, heads are kind of like feet. Everyone's head is different. Go try those lids on. Its the only way to guarantee that you'll get the right fit.* Do you wear a beanie under the helmet? Another thing to consider....


^this^

e.g. Bought a pair of Electric goggles online,.. adjusted them ALL the way out, but when I put them on over the helmet? I thought they would break the bridge of my nose! Totally unusable for me. (don't like wearing goggles under the lid!)

_Gotta_ try 'em on *or* do the ship 'n return! :dunno:


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> ^this^
> 
> e.g. Bought a pair of Electric goggles online,.. adjusted them ALL the way out, but when I put them on over the helmet? I thought they would break the bridge of my nose! Totally unusable for me. (don't like wearing goggles under the lid!)
> 
> _Gotta_ try 'em on *or* do the ship 'n return! :dunno:


I just got a pair of Electric EG2 goggles few days ago. I didn't try them with the helmet yet, but I already feel they are really pushing on my nose. I hope I won't have to return them..field of view is really good.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

cookiedog said:


> I just got a pair of Electric EG2 goggles few days ago. I didn't try them with the helmet yet, but I already feel they are really pushing on my nose. I hope I won't have to return them..field of view is really good.


Yeah,.. Hope you have better luck. I really liked the Electrics, just couldn't use em. Was bummed that I had to return 'em!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Can't really help you with sizing other than to say I'm pretty sure that they come with pads so that a slightly too large one is easy to deal with. Will say that the Maze is a great helmet that saved me from some serious concussion (at least!). Cracked in two so head didn't have to. Couldn't get another in time for my next trip so now have a Holt which is also great, just a bit heavier.


----------



## skating101 (Feb 10, 2014)

thanks for the replies guys

we are gonna purchase a medium and both try the size before buying the small but does anyone of around my size have a Maze

btw which year did the Maze start using the LFS system? cause the sizing is totally different pre LFS


----------

